

How to Build a Subscription Service on Rails: A Noob's Guide - joelhooks
http://www.joelhooks.com/blog/2013/10/30/how-to-build-a-subscription-service-on-rails-a-noobs-guide/

======
dfischer
Wow
[https://github.com/andrewculver/koudoku](https://github.com/andrewculver/koudoku)
is amazing. Thanks.

------
thibaut_barrere
Folks interested in using Recurly.js for subscriptions (which I personally
love) will also be interested in the sample app I'm starting to push on GitHub
(work in progress, but will be updated this week):

[https://github.com/thbar/rails-recurly-js-sample-
application](https://github.com/thbar/rails-recurly-js-sample-application)

~~~
joelhooks
I gave recurly a long look. It has some great features (specifically the
dunning). In the end, working with Stripe was cheaper and less hassle, though
I've just pushed out the dunning hassle.

Thanks for the sample app, I'm looking forward to seeing what you've done.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
What originally pushed me toward Recurly was that they support VAT (and I run
a french company) - plus Stripe wasn't available back then in France either
:-) Currently adding VAT support to Stripe is fairly complex (based on what
people who implemented it told me), you basically have to do everything
yourself and add custom line items via invoice callbacks.

I hope they will support more VAT at some point!

I will try to make a more educated comparison later on though.

Really wanted to thank you for the link to the Koudoku gem and for sharing
more online; the more we have information on how to implement SaaS services,
the more developers will be empowered to start businesses.

------
DanielKehoe
I'm glad to hear the RailsApps project was useful to Joel Hooks, and I'm glad
he mentioned Giles Bowkett’s ebook, which is an excellent code review of one
of the RailsApps example applications. But do us all a favor and make it clear
that RailsApps is an open source project. It is only as good as its pull
requests. There are hundreds of smart developers who could contribute code to
make it better. Giles decided to write an ebook instead of forking the project
in the open. I'll recommend that people buy his ebook (really, I will) but I'd
much rather have pull requests to improve the RailsApps examples. That'd
benefit everyone.

~~~
joelhooks
This is true, to some extent. You're directly charging for materials related
to the code. I gave you 2x as much $$ as I did Giles. I'm glad to do it, but
his stated purpose wasn't to improve RailsApp, it was to take common general
issues and refactor them. RailsApp just happened to be a convenient example.

Hopefully some of the hundreds of smart developers that can contribute will
apply some of the code review to RailsApp.

It gets into murky waters though.

I'm assuming contributors don't get a cut of the monthly subscriptions to
RailsApp Pro.

I think what you're doing is awesome, and love the approach you've taken.

~~~
DanielKehoe
The revenue generated by the tutorials goes to the open source project. That
includes paying contributors. If ANYONE wants to be paid to contribute open
source code or write tutorials, just contact me.

~~~
DanielKehoe
Here's a link to the project:

[http://railsapps.github.io/](http://railsapps.github.io/)

And if you want to support the project with a subscription:

[https://tutorials.railsapps.org/](https://tutorials.railsapps.org/)

